# [Wet Thumb Forum]-hermetic filter made to metacrilate



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

This is my hermetic filter









its capacity is to 500 liter per hour. 
ItÂ´s very easy to build and economic


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

This is my hermetic filter









its capacity is to 500 liter per hour. 
ItÂ´s very easy to build and economic


----------



## MikeH (Apr 6, 2003)

Are you saying that you made that? If so, thats very professional looking and how good does it work compared to a canister filter of the same volume. How much did it cost to build?


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

MikeH,

Yes I made that...

Copared with a canister filter itÂ´s same, but this filter has a more volume to put diferent kind of filter material.

Cost?

well, this is another advantage.

- filter (metacrilate and plumbing) about 40$
- power head about 20$

You must to add the price of filtrage material.


Thank for you comment abaot the profesional look of my filter


----------



## MikeH (Apr 6, 2003)

thats pretty cheap considering that I have most of the materials already. I may hav to tackle that project this weekend.


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

If you have not a big hurry, next week I could give to you some planes and schemes about this filter. After toconstruct some filters I have improved something about this.

Greetings


----------



## MikeH (Apr 6, 2003)

that would be great Xema.


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

The next week I will give you this scheme....


----------



## Bob Hooper (Apr 10, 2004)

Xema,
I would be very interested in seeing the plans my self. That is a very clean looking filter for a DIY project. Very neat. I hope the plans include the measurements. Can you scale it up or down to meeet the need in different size tanks?
thanks,
Hoop


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

This is the planes.

You must adaptate the size to your tanks

















If you need some more information about this, ask me.

Greetings


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

I fotgot a pic of filter set up.


----------

